# Model Y Performance rims



## Slinger12

What are the smallest rims that fit on the model Y performance? Thinking of getting FAST FC04. 

Thanks


----------



## Mad Hungarian

You _can_ fit 18" on it, however Tesla doesn't officially support that diameter on the Y so if ever there was a warranty issue you might run into a problem there.
If you still want to do that size, the load rating on the 18" FC04 in 18x8.0 and 18x9.0 is a little on the low side for a Y so I'd recommend something like our F212 Switch or Replika R241 Turbine.
Personally I'd go with a 19x9.5 and 255/45R19, no risk of hassles with The Man, still offers plenty of winter traction and will be a less drastic change in dry handling from your summer 21" setup.


----------



## Hammi1122

Mad Hungarian said:


> You _can_ fit 18" on it, however Tesla doesn't officially support that diameter on the Y so if ever there was a warranty issue you might run into a problem there.
> If you still want to do that size, the load rating on the 18" FC04 in 18x8.0 and 18x9.0 is a little on the low side for a Y so I'd recommend something like our F212 Switch or Replika R241 Turbine.
> Personally I'd go with a 19x9.5 and 255/45R19, no risk of hassles with The Man, still offers plenty of winter traction and will be a less drastic change in dry handling from your summer 21" setup.


I am thinking of getting the 19" fc04 but just worry about the load rating(1600 ish).


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Hammi1122 said:


> I am thinking of getting the 19" fc04 but just worry about the load rating(1600 ish).


Exactly, it's the same as the 18". As long as you restrict your max rear axle load to 3000 lbs you're fine.
But if you want to use the vehicle's full hauling capabilities you really need to get something that meets the rear GAWR.


----------



## Hammi1122

Mad Hungarian said:


> Exactly, it's the same as the 18". As long as you restrict your max rear axle load to 3000 lbs you're fine.
> But if you want to use the vehicle's full hauling capabilities you really need to get something that meets the rear GAWR.


Got ya. Might go with 20 inch fast fc04( love the matte bronze but it doesn't have 20" option) or wait for ev04 fast forged wheel. I am using my stock wheel as winter set for now.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Hammi1122 said:


> Got ya. Might go with 20 inch fast fc04( love the matte bronze but it doesn't have 20" option) or wait for ev04 fast forged wheel. I am using my stock wheel as winter set for now.


Ooooh, EV04 Forged FTW!
Stock in both 19" and 20" starts arriving 2nd week of January


----------



## Slinger12

I just talked to a tire shop that is out of stock on R241 but is selling FC 04. What is the load rating suppose to be for the rims?


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Slinger12 said:


> I just talked to a tire shop that is out of stock on R241 but is selling FC 04. What is the load rating suppose to be for the rims?


Depending on which OE size of tire your Y came with it needs to be between 750 kg and 818 kg to meet the max rear axle load capacity. You can use a lower load rated wheel, but this will restrict the max load you can put in the vehicle.

Note that we do have the EV01 in 19x9.5 for Model Y (fully load rated to 820 kg for this app) on sale right now to our dealers, and even if you add the optional aero inserts you should be able to pick up a set of those for less than the price of the R241 and get much better range!


----------



## Hut

@Mad Hungarian

Hey Ian, looks like Tesla lowered the GAWR to 750 kg for the recent built base 19" MYs.

I am shopping for a set of summer wheels for MY and looks like 19" FC04 is still shy of 60 kg.

For F212 Switch, does 255 tires fit 8.0" rim ?

R241 is too popular in Toronto and I already have EV01+ for my M3. Looking for something different for the new MY.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Interesting...
Yes, the 8.0" wide Switch does fall within the permissible rim width range of a 255/45R19, however it is the very narrowest you can use and compared to your OE 9.5" you're definitely going to take a hit in steering response, drip grip limit and efficiency. I'm not big on the idea.
However there's no rule that says you can't have matching sets of EV01, or a second set but different colour, just sayin'


----------



## pbc

@Mad Hungarian any chance you guys have pics of say a Y with 19" rims and then say 20" rims, same rim style? I'm debating between getting 20" FC04's and new rubber, then selling my OEM rubber when I get my Y in the next few weeks. Or going with possibly 19" EV04's and reusing the stock rubber (Will use the stock 19" rims for winter tires).

But concerned i would "bemoan" the look of 19" rims vs having gone for 20". Just haven't seen pics of the same rim on a Y in 19" vs 20".


----------



## garsh

pbc said:


> @Mad Hungarian any chance you guys have pics of say a Y with 19" rims and then say 20" rims, same rim style?


The fastco.ca website includes a link where you can see a virtual image of your car with their various wheels.
It's not perfect, but will give you some idea of what to expect.
You need to first enter your vehicle info to get a list of wheels that will work with your car.
Then click on one of the wheels.
Then you'll see a little "car symbol" under the picture of the wheels. Clicking that will show your car with those wheels. You can then tweak the car color.

Here's the picture of a Model Y with 19" and 20" EV04's:


----------



## pbc

Ah, didn't realize that and even after you mentioned it it took me a bit to find the little car icon! Thanks, the EV04's look great. Interesting that both tires are identical in weight and similar in load, for some reason would have thought the pure forged would have had an advantage there.

Struggling with the decision!


----------



## garsh

pbc said:


> Interesting that both tires are identical in weight and similar in load, for some reason would have thought the pure forged would have had an advantage there.


Loads are identicial, but I see different weights for the different sizes of EV04.

19x8.5: 21.41 lbs
19x9.5: 24.00 lbs
20x9.0: 23.04 lbs
20x10: 24.20 lbs
Are you comparing 20x10 to 19x9.5? They are quite similar in weight. @Mad Hungarian, any comment on why this is so?


----------



## pbc

garsh said:


> Loads are identicial, but I see different weights for the different sizes of EV04.
> 
> 19x8.5: 21.41 lbs
> 19x9.5: 24.00 lbs
> 20x9.0: 23.04 lbs
> 20x10: 24.20 lbs
> Are you comparing 20x10 to 19x9.5? They are quite similar in weight. @Mad Hungarian, any comment on why this is so?


Sorry, meant comparing the 20" FC04 (flow forged) vs the 20" EV04 (forged) wheels, would have thought the EV's would be lower weight than the FC.


----------



## garsh

pbc said:


> Sorry, meant comparing the 20" FC04 (flow forged) vs the 20" EV04 (forged) wheels, would have thought the EV's would be lower weight than the FC.


To start, the FC04's are a half-inch narrower. That explains some of the difference.

FC04 20x8.5: 23.80 lbs
EV04 20x9.0: 23.04 lbs
FC04 20x9.5: 24.20 lbs
EV04 20x10: 24.20 lbs
Comparing this to the 20" Martian Forged wheels for the Model Y:

MW03 20x8.5: 24.5 lbs
MW03 20x9.5: 26.0 lbs
It seems more likely that the FC04's are just a REALLY well executed flow-formed wheel. 

Reference for Martian wheels:
https://martianwheels.com/collectio...y-of-tesla-model-y-20-inch-mw03-forged-wheels


----------



## Mad Hungarian

garsh said:


> Loads are identicial, but I see different weights for the different sizes of EV04.
> 
> 19x8.5: 21.41 lbs
> 19x9.5: 24.00 lbs
> 20x9.0: 23.04 lbs
> 20x10: 24.20 lbs
> Are you comparing 20x10 to 19x9.5? They are quite similar in weight. @Mad Hungarian, any comment on why this is so?


If we want to compare apples-to-apples of these two for Model Y applications, here's the closest size/weight/load chart I could come up with:









(all units in lbs)

As you can see, in 19" the EV04 is actually heavier as it was built to support the full axle weight of the most demanding Model Y trim and must be tested to a 20% higher load rating.
In 20" where the load ratings are nearly identical things are much closer, the 20x10.0 EV04 is the same weight as the slightly narrower 20x9.5 FC04.

Surprised that the forged EV04 isn't significantly lighter than the flow-formed FC04 in the nearly same size / load rating?
That's due to structural differences in the two.
The reason we see so many iterations of FC04-like designs on the market is that it is close to the perfect shape for getting maximum strength while maintaining low weight. The Zero G design upon which the EV04 is based, although similar looking, really isn't as optimal. This is why the original Zero G in 20x9.0 - which uses the same flow-form construction as the FC04 - weighs some 27 lbs. Going to forged construction and further tweaking the shape allowed us to drop that to 23 lbs, quite a significant improvement, but only a hair better than the flow-formed FC04.
But if you love the Zero G design the forged EV04 is the lightest version available anywhere in the world, and to many that's worth the extra expense.
YMMV


----------



## pbc

Mad Hungarian said:


> If we want to compare apples-to-apples of these two for Model Y applications, here's the closest size/weight/load chart I could come up with:
> 
> View attachment 42571
> 
> (all units in lbs)
> 
> As you can see, in 19" the EV04 is actually heavier as it was built to support the full axle weight of the most demanding Model Y trim and must be tested to a 20% higher load rating.
> In 20" where the load ratings are nearly identical things are much closer, the 20x10.0 EV04 is the same weight as the slightly narrower 20x9.5 FC04.
> 
> Surprised that the forged EV04 isn't significantly lighter than the flow-formed FC04 in the nearly same size / load rating?
> That's due to structural differences in the two.
> The reason we see so many iterations of FC04-like designs on the market is that it is close to the perfect shape for getting maximum strength while maintaining low weight. The Zero G design upon which the EV04 is based, although similar looking, really isn't as optimal. This is why the original Zero G in 20x9.0 - which uses the same flow-form construction as the FC04 - weighs some 27 lbs. Going to forged construction and further tweaking the shape allowed us to drop that to 23 lbs, quite a significant improvement, but only a hair better than the flow-formed FC04.
> But if you love the Zero G design the forged EV04 is the lightest version available anywhere in the world, and to many that's worth the extra expense.
> YMMV


Ever seen an FC04 20" 9.5" wide with 285/35R20 tires on front and back of a Y? Any issues with that rim and that size tire?

Tire rack says it won't fit but seems one or two folks have put that size in a square setup without issue.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

pbc said:


> Ever seen an FC04 20" 9.5" wide with 285/35R20 tires on front and back of a Y? Any issues with that rim and that size tire?
> 
> Tire rack says it won't fit but seems one or two folks have put that size in a square setup without issue.


Yes that definitely works, but you need to use the +45 offset in order for the 285/35 tire to stay underneath the fenders.


----------



## pbc

Mad Hungarian said:


> Yes that definitely works, but you need to use the +45 offset in order for the 285/35 tire to stay underneath the fenders.


Even though most sites seem to imply the max tire for a 9.5" is 275mm? I'm thinking now about the Braelin's as they offer a 10" wide 20" wheel instead due to this.

Do you know whether the 285 tire will stick out more and therefore cause more issues with paint on the rear doors? I have ppf and mudflaps, but have seen some horror stores on the Tesla's!


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Mad Hungarian said:


> Yes that definitely works, but you need to use the +45 offset in order for the 285/35 tire to stay underneath the fenders.


No issue whatsoever with a 285/35R20 on a 9.5" wheel, every manufacturer I have specs for as well as the ETRTO indicates permissible rim width range for that size is 9.5" to 11.0".

As far as additional risk to the rocker panels, as I don't know what exact model of tire you plan to use (and that actually varies by a surprising amount between brands and models) I don't have the tread width data to do an _exact_ calculation on how much further the outer tread edge will be compared to OE. But since you'll be keeping the same wheel width and offset as OE and effectively just adding tire width, if we assume a fictional constant for new tread width your new tire outer tread edge will be half of the total width increase, so 15 mm further out.
There's no question this will increase risk of abrasion and chipping, but as long as you have decent aftermarket mudflaps (not those micro OE ones) and don't spend a lot of time on dirt roads I don't think it would be too bad.


----------



## pbc

Firestone Firehawk Indy 500s

If I go with the Braelin wheel it has a higher offset so I think will only be an extra 3-5mm out from stock?


----------



## Mad Hungarian

pbc said:


> Firestone Firehawk Indy 500s
> 
> If I go with the Braelin wheel it has a higher offset so I think will only be an extra 3-5mm out from stock?


Depending on whether your Y came with the T0 or T2 OE version of the Conti ProContect RX, the new tires will be either 30.5 mm or 28.0 mm wider respectively, so close enough to 30 mm that we can say the estimated 15 mm tread edge protrusion is correct.

As for any of our Braelin wheels having a higher offset, I'm not sure which ones you're referring to as all of the ones that currently fit the Y top out at +45, same as the FC04 currently being considered.


----------



## pbc

Mad Hungarian said:


> Depending on whether your Y came with the T0 or T2 OE version of the Conti ProContect RX, the new tires will be either 30.5 mm or 28.0 mm wider respectively, so close enough to 30 mm that we can say the estimated 15 mm tread edge protrusion is correct.
> 
> As for any of our Braelin wheels having a higher offset, I'm not sure which ones you're referring to as all of the ones that currently fit the Y top out at +45, same as the FC04 currently being considered.


Isn't the FC04 a 35mm offset? I don't see any options for the 20" wheel.

Any preference at your end between the Braelin R14 or FC04 and that tire?

Reason I'd consider the FC is in case I go back to a 255 tire


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Mad Hungarian said:


> Yes that definitely works,* but you need to use the +45 offset in order* for the 285/35 tire to stay underneath the fenders.


That's the other option, but as noted in my earlier reply quoted above here that's not the one you'd want to use


----------



## pbc

Mad Hungarian said:


> That's the other option, but as noted in my earlier reply quoted above here that's not the one you'd want to use


Not sure I'm following . On the Fast website the FC04 in 20" is only available in a 35mm offset.

The Braelin BR14 is available in 20x10 with 45 offset.

Is the FC04 actually available in a 45 and is that what you'd do?


----------



## Mad Hungarian

pbc said:


> Not sure I'm following . On the Fast website the FC04 in 20" is only available in a 35mm offset.
> 
> The Braelin BR14 is available in 20x10 with 45 offset.
> 
> Is the FC04 actually available in a 45 and is that what you'd do?


Hmmm, I am seeing both the +35 and +45 in black finish in our system, but for some reason the +45 in Titanium isn't coming up... let me see what's going on with that.

But yes, if you want to avoid dinging up your rockers with the wider tires you really need to stick with the highest offset possible.


----------



## pbc

Mad Hungarian said:


> Hmmm, I am seeing both the +35 and +45 in black finish in our system, but for some reason the +45 in Titanium isn't coming up... let me see what's going on with that.
> 
> But yes, if you want to avoid dinging up your rockers with the wider tires you really need to stick with the highest offset possible.


Assuming the FC04 20x9.5 in titanium comes with 45 offset, would you go with that wheel vs the BR14 20x10 (45) for that tire?


----------



## Mad Hungarian

pbc said:


> Assuming the FC04 20x9.5 in titanium comes with 45 offset, would you go with that wheel vs the BR14 20x10 (45) for that tire?


Just got confirmation that the Titanium finish +45 FC04 is discontinued, but the metallic black is available.
Totally up to you as to which style you prefer, but the BR14 20x10 is a great choice as that extra 0.5" of width will help the wider tire perform better (note it won't change anything in terms of the tread edge positioning and abrasion issues discussed, just allows the sidewalls a little more breathing room)


----------



## pbc

Mad Hungarian said:


> Just got confirmation that the Titanium finish +45 FC04 is discontinued, but the metallic black is available.
> Totally up to you as to which style you prefer, but if you're partial to grey then the BR14 20x10 is a great choice and that extra 0.5" of width will help the wider tire perform better (note it won't change anything in terms of the tread edge positioning and abrasion issues discussed, just allows the sidewalls a little more breathing room)


Cool, will go with the BR14s!


----------



## pbc

Mad Hungarian said:


> Just got confirmation that the Titanium finish +45 FC04 is discontinued, but the metallic black is available.
> Totally up to you as to which style you prefer, but the BR14 20x10 is a great choice as that extra 0.5" of width will help the wider tire perform better (note it won't change anything in terms of the tread edge positioning and abrasion issues discussed, just allows the sidewalls a little more breathing room)


Do you happen to know the size of the Center caps on the BR14s?

I found online that the FC04 is 67mm outside and 62mm inside diameter but can not locate any info on the BR14s.


----------



## Mad Hungarian

pbc said:


> Do you happen to know the size of the Center caps on the BR14s?
> 
> I found online that the FC04 is 67mm outside and 62mm inside diameter but can not locate any info on the BR14s.


Cap for BR14 has a 68.4 mm OD and a 63.1 mm ID


----------



## pbc

Mad Hungarian said:


> Cap for BR14 has a 68.4 mm OD and a 63.1 mm ID


Perfect thanks. Seems I can only find 62mm inner and 64mm inner center caps. Would you guess that the 62mm ones work better or go 0.9mm bigger?


----------



## Mad Hungarian

pbc said:


> Perfect thanks. Seems I can only find 62mm inner and 64mm inner center caps. Would you guess that the 62mm ones work better or go 0.9mm bigger?


62 mm is definitely too loose.
If the teeth are flexible enough on the 64 mm that should still snap in, if not you can always file them down a little.


----------



## pbc

Mad Hungarian said:


> 62 mm is definitely too loose.
> If the teeth are flexible enough on the 64 mm that should still snap in, if not you can always file them down a little.


Thanks, someone named Heather from Fast emailed me to say "The outer diameter of the center cap is 68.4mm and the inner diameter is 57.2mm".

You mentioned above 63.1mm?


----------



## pbc

Well excuse the dirty car and haven’t dressed the tires yet but they look good and no running of note!


----------



## PacificBlues

Mad Hungarian said:


> Ooooh, EV04 Forged FTW!
> Stock in both 19" and 20" starts arriving 2nd week of January


Sorry to revive old thread, i could not pm you. Do you work for FastWheels company? Or a wheel site? I saw your posts about having the Ev04 in stock.


----------



## garsh

PacificBlues said:


> Sorry to revive old thread, i could not pm you. Do you work for FastWheels company? Or a wheel site? I saw your posts about having the Ev04 in stock.


I believe Aftermarket EV is their American reseller.









Search: 3 results found for "ev04"


USA Retailer of Tesla and EV wheels. Top quality Tesla Factory Replacement Wheels, at unbeatable prices. Custom wheels for Tesla Model 3, Tesla Model S and Tesla Model X. Fast Wheels EV01+ wheel is lighter than any Tesla Factory Wheels and is flow forged to perfection. Tesla aftermarket rims...




www.aftermarketev.com


----------



## Mad Hungarian

garsh said:


> I believe Aftermarket EV is their American reseller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search: 3 results found for "ev04"
> 
> 
> USA Retailer of Tesla and EV wheels. Top quality Tesla Factory Replacement Wheels, at unbeatable prices. Custom wheels for Tesla Model 3, Tesla Model S and Tesla Model X. Fast Wheels EV01+ wheel is lighter than any Tesla Factory Wheels and is flow forged to perfection. Tesla aftermarket rims...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aftermarketev.com


Correct!


----------



## PacificBlues

Mad Hungarian said:


> Correct!


Okay. I already bought a pair of wheels from 1010tires. 
I was asking if you work for Fast Wheels co?


----------



## Mad Hungarian

PacificBlues said:


> Okay. I already bought a pair of wheels from 1010tires.
> I was asking if you work for Fast Wheels co?


I do!
(apologies, should have said "Correct on both counts")


----------

